# PCD 1/13! Anyone joining me?



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

I finally got my reservation for my PCD redelivery after an incredible European Delivery. Due to christmas, it will be exactly a month after the car arrived at the VPC, before I can pick it up again. I am extremely excited for this. Anyone joining me?


----------

